# Ace Hardware has canning jars



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Regular Pints--7.00


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Big Lots! has quarts for $9.00


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Ace will ship to store for free! This means you can use promo codes and rewards points for your jars for even cheaper!


----------



## rawhide2971 (Apr 19, 2013)

Grimm is right on. I recently used a great coupon and my "Mypoints" acount and got a great price on some half gallon jars shipped to my local ACE, had to wait a week but I was in no hurry and I liked supporting my local store. Heck the price turned out cheaper than Wally World and I got my points....can't beat that deal.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

rawhide2971 said:


> jars shipped to my local ACE


I'm too far away from an Ace. 
It costs $8 in just gas to get there and back if it's a special trip (and I never see any cool Ace coupons)


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

rawhide2971 said:


> Grimm is right on. I recently used a great coupon and my "Mypoints" acount and got a great price on some half gallon jars shipped to my local ACE, had to wait a week but I was in no hurry and I liked supporting my local store. Heck the price turned out cheaper than Wally World and I got my points....can't beat that deal.


I'm a stinker and even use Ebates to earn cash back by using them as a portal to Ace's website. 3% cash back but its still a check in the mail plus they even get special coupon codes only for their members. I use them for most of my online shopping for cash back. % varies by store.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

LincTex said:


> I'm too far away from an Ace.
> It costs $8 in just gas to get there and back if it's a special trip (and I never see any cool Ace coupons)


http://www.retailmenot.com/view/acehardware.com


----------



## rawhide2971 (Apr 19, 2013)

I call that WISE


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

That sale price is not in this area.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Grimm said:


> I'm a stinker and even use Ebates to earn cash back


You need to prepare a tutorial for money saving tricks!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

LincTex said:


> You need to prepare a tutorial for money saving tricks!


LOL! I even know which websites don't have a limit to how many promo codes you can use... I have ordered $100+ and paid $30-40. That was on top of the cash back.


----------



## Guardian (Jan 17, 2012)

Grimm said:


> http://www.retailmenot.com/view/acehardware.com


Might be good for some things but not for the jars shipped to a local store here. Thanks for the attempt though.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Vengeful said:


> Might be good for some things but not for the jars shipped to a local store here. Thanks for the attempt though.


I just did a quick search for codes. There are more sites with better codes.

I ordered mine last week when they were having their 4 hour summer sale. I was able to have them shipped to my local store no problem.


----------



## Guardian (Jan 17, 2012)

Grimm said:


> I just did a quick search for codes. There are more sites with better codes.
> 
> I ordered mine last week when they were having their 4 hour summer sale. I was able to have them shipped to my local store no problem.


Hmm, could be a local thing. I will keep digging. I will be up it seems with the "battle of the bees" so hopefully I can get them. Possibly a different store location... :scratch


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

LincTex said:


> Big Lots! has quarts for $9.00


BUt...BUT..., but, DG has them for $8.75!!! 

And tonight I asked Big Lots when theirs would go on sale--'WE DO NOT PUT CANNING JARS ON SALE.'

Well, excuuuuse Me!!!:scratch

Sorry about that district sale thing--that happens here with Walmart--things there are never on sale when the post is up..OR they don't carry that item, like the $1 sanctuary candles??

I did get one case for $5 since one was missing!! I was fine with jars until I started dehydrating..whew.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I saw pint jars(off brand) in a local DG yesterday for seven and change and it surprised me, first time I'd ever seen them there before.

Our "Ace Hardware/Gibsons" has them for around $9.00.



JayJay said:


> BUt...BUT..., but, DG has them for $8.75!!!
> 
> And tonight I asked Big Lots when theirs would go on sale--'WE DO NOT PUT CANNING JARS ON SALE.'
> 
> ...


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I only buy jars at Ace because they are sizes I can't get elsewhere like the 12oz jelly jars or the 24oz meat jars.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Davarm said:


> I saw pint jars(off brand) in a local DG yesterday for seven and change and it surprised me, first time I'd ever seen them there before.
> 
> Our "Ace Hardware/Gibsons" has them for around $9.00.


If it was Golden Harvest, those are Ball jars.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Davarm said:


> I saw pint jars(off brand) in a local DG yesterday for seven and change and it surprised me, first time I'd ever seen them there before.
> 
> Our "Ace Hardware/Gibsons" has them for around $9.00.


If it was Golden Harvest, those are Ball jars.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

JayJay said:


> If it was Golden Harvest, those are Ball jars.


I'll keep that in mind, dont recall the brand but I'll look the next time I'm in town.


----------



## Guardian (Jan 17, 2012)

JayJay said:


> If it was Golden Harvest, those are Ball jars.


I thought Golden Harvest were the ones people had issues with and the sizing was different. I have not idea if this is true so is there any way to tell?


----------



## spregan (Aug 6, 2011)

If anyone has a Runnings by them they have pretty good prices on Ball jars.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

8.00 quarts at Dollar General


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

hashbrown said:


> 8.00 quarts at Dollar General


And they have those save $5 when you buy $30 coupons. That's about taxes and 10% off.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Guardian said:


> I thought Golden Harvest were the ones people had issues with and the sizing was different. I have not idea if this is true so is there any way to tell?


That may be Mainstays from chinamart??
My chinamart had not one box of Ball lids all summer.
I didn't buy --I went to store more from DG.

I can never find jars at Ace, so I ordered online and pickup at the store.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Guardian said:


> I thought Golden Harvest were the ones people had issues with and the sizing was different. I have not idea if this is true so is there any way to tell?


Yes, Golden Harvest are an odd shape and I cannot get as many in my 23 qt Presto as the Ball or Kerr. Quarts or pints.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm curious about the deals everyone has seen or are still finding on canning jars.


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

Grimm said:


> I'm curious about the deals everyone has seen or are still finding on canning jars.


It's been difficult to find deals over the past year or so. I did get a few dozen Ball wide mouth pint jars from Walmart for $15.67/dozen.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Kroger had some on sell last week when I was there but I didnt think to write down the prices but I know they were much less then $15. Im thinking around $10.


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

Just found wide mouth jars at fleet farm.com for just under $10/dz
http://www.fleetfarm.com/detail/Bal...earch&gslfah&gclid=CKa6hoX5lswCFQiqaQodCMsK2Q


----------



## AuntB (Nov 24, 2015)

Yard sale season is here and I scored a bunch of quart jars for .50 each. 

About a month ago King Soopers was discounting the purple ball jars. I got 2 cases for less the $7 each.


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

I bought 3 dozen pints w/no lids or rings from the Amish for $3.50 per dozen about a month ago.


----------

